# New Beautiful IOS timer



## N0Sj0 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi everyone
I am a new 15 y/o IOS developer and I have recently developed a new timer app which now is published in the app store. The app is completely free and does not contain any ads. 

Would love some feedback
Link to download: https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=1458741881&mt=8


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Apr 6, 2019)

I will try it out


----------



## Burrito (Sep 2, 2022)

Looks good, maybe make elements more rounded like CubeTime app


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 3, 2022)

N0Sj0 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am a new 15 y/o IOS developer and I have recently developed a new timer app which now is published in the app store. The app is completely free and does not contain any ads.
> 
> Would love some feedback
> Link to download: https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=1458741881&mt=8


Screenshots look good.

I cannot install the app as I use android and linux on my devices.


----------



## LBr (Sep 3, 2022)

App looks neat.
But I’m hesitant to get it as there are in app purchases


----------

